# Worst Reptile "Story"



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

My ex-father in law is convinced that Coastal Carpet Pythons have inbred with taipans, so when you see a carpet in the wild...it could be deadly venomous! LOL!
What is the worst Reptile Story that you've heard or been told?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

It's hard to pick the worst one.
A guy once told me about the time he was bitten by a carpet python out in the bush.Since he was nowhere near a hospital, he cut open the wound and sucked the 'poison' out.
It must of worked because he is still alive!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 11, 2004)

LOL they are a pair of beauties  Now, where have I heard that before ? hmmm


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 11, 2004)

LOL


----------



## kevyn (Jan 11, 2004)

> It's hard to pick the worst one.
> A guy once told me about the time he was bitten by a carpet python out in the bush.Since he was nowhere near a hospital, he cut open the wound and sucked the 'poison' out.
> It must of worked because he is still alive!



That's funny as hell.


----------



## marc (Jan 11, 2004)

coming home late one nite and finding 60% of my aniamls stolen


----------



## ad (Jan 11, 2004)

I love the story in the alan cann / snakes alive.
The bushie is showing off the dead snake, in a jar, that bit his finger, he amputated his finger and had his severed finger in the bottle with the dead snake.
Proud as punch, until it was pointed out that it was actually harmless.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 11, 2004)

That's not funny as hell. That sucks. What was the out come?


----------



## saikrett (Jan 11, 2004)

thought he would of known better


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

I thought it was funny ad, although just like my story it highlights ppls ignorance...which is kinda sad.


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2004)

coulda been worse, what if he got bit on the leg?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

I see where your going with this......


----------



## ad (Jan 11, 2004)

Yeah, Eugene - careful
Apparently it was common to chop your finger off asap after being bitten.
One guy went to the wood heap on dusk to get more firewood . On reaching down to pick up some wood he felt a painful sting to his finger, out of the corner of his eye he sees a snake slither off, so he quickly lopped his finger off.
When they found the severed finger it had a splinter in it.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

Lucky he wasnt going for a wee!


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2004)

ouch! oh well guess I'll just have to ''SLICE'' AAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## ad (Jan 11, 2004)

Heres an urban myth that might be true.
The frog smuggler has hundreds of frogs he is transporting to a different destination, he is driving through a major town with lots of traffic around and its starts raining!
The whole car starts croaking louder and louder and louder.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 11, 2004)

and........?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

They all croaked!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 11, 2004)

Parko wrote: "coulda been worse, what if he got bit on the leg"

No problem he'd have just needed a bigger jar


----------



## kevyn (Jan 11, 2004)

Here's a bad reptile moment brought to you by a prairie rattlesnake. Hope this isn't too graphic.








For the record, that's not my thumb.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh god! Thats gross.
I have another story.
I was barrelling down a narrow dirt track on my motorbike. I realised too late that the branch lying across the track was in fact a brown snake.(Branches don't normally rear up and strike at you).
It was too late to stop and the track was to narrow to swerve.Let me tell you , it's not easy riding a motorbike with your feet above your head.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 11, 2004)

kevyn said:


> That's not funny as hell. That sucks. What was the out come?



The outcome was that he found it difficult to order five beers.
Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## marc (Jan 11, 2004)

kevyn said:


> Here's a bad reptile moment brought to you by a prairie rattlesnake. Hope this isn't too graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats lovely kevyn


----------



## Parko (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for showing us again Marc!


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 11, 2004)

some people lick cane toads to get stoned from the toxins


----------



## adullthud (Jan 12, 2004)

ad said:


> I love the story in the alan cann / snakes alive.
> The bushie is showing off the dead snake, in a jar, that bit his finger, he amputated his finger and had his severed finger in the bottle with the dead snake.
> Proud as punch, until it was pointed out that it was actually harmless.



I havent met Alan. I'll ask John who he is next time I see him. Might be a cousin or something.


----------



## ad (Jan 12, 2004)

Im pretty sure its father/son, Maybe it was John who wrote the book, Im not sure now but it is an awesome book about the pioneers of the herp scene.
How they coped with our tiger snakes and the venom etc. Its a great read.
One Irishman imported a ship full of dirt from Ireland and had a trench around his property filled with Irish dirt becuase he believed it would keep the snakes out.
Some of the early guys who produced their own cures for snake bite and accepted the bite to prove it, through to the side shows etc.
Fantastic Read if you get a chance.


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 12, 2004)

Dear Mr. Irwin,
In the name of good taste I removed the parts of your post that could be offensive to members or unsuitable for younger members. Please try and keep some sort of good taste in your humour. Don't mean to offend you but I really do consider that unsuitable for the site. Sorry.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 12, 2004)

Heres some beauties ive heard time and time again.
A horse hair rope laid across a snakes path will break its back as it tries to crawl over it.
Injured snakes don't die until sunset.
Death Adders have a sting in their tail.
Milk attracts snakes.
The dreaded "hoop snake" can actually bite its tail, shape itself into a hoop and roll downhill after you.
If you kill a snake it's partner will seek revenge and hunt you down.

The sad thing is people who tell you these things really believe their true :shock:


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes the old partner track you down one that happened to me now i have to live in an house with all the doors locked. heres my wife crap the snake............................................................................................. im running with my laptop..................................................................................if i kill it will its babies get me ........................................one way to find out....................................... yikes now theres about 20 of the things.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a good one!
This Brendan kid once told me his mate fed a shetland pony to his Olive Python.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 12, 2004)

OMG Lol....Must be the biggest damn Olive Python in the world.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 12, 2004)

I've heard of Brendans olive, its 49.75 feet long, weights 460 kilos and shrinks when it sees a tape measure 

(Hope Brendan has a sense of humor)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

Once heard of a bloke named groobo that is the gayest groob in the world and got fed to a grandmas old germs


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

umm.. translation brendan? :shock:


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't know how much can be put into this one but growing up in the bush, heard quite a number of mums claiming that snakes were attracted to the smell of breastmilk.


----------



## Bendragon (Jan 13, 2004)

&lt;Translation> Hi, I'm really young, can you tell ? &lt;End Translation)


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

Ohh.. no further explanations needed. Gosh must be getting old when I am no longer savvy with the current slang. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL RINA Me to


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 13, 2004)

Funny - when I said things like that when I was a kid they used to reduce my medication


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

It means i dont like greebo aka groobo


----------



## marc (Jan 14, 2004)

recieved some blue phased gippsland water dragons from SA they came in a wooden bird box with a wire front the lizards wer not in a bag but free to move around, by the time they came to Bris they had rubed Half their faces away....$hit I was angery


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

this is the best reptile story i can get albino bredli for 400 bucks each hatchlings


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

And y couldnt a HUGE olive eat a baby pony if a little scrub can do this


----------



## wattso (Jan 14, 2004)

mabey an anaconda if the pony fell in a river Bren but not an olive Brenden. olives dont even grow asbig as scubbys mate. Amazing pic though bren.


----------



## wattso (Jan 14, 2004)

worse ive heard is someone feeding a rat to a carpet with another in the cage, subsequently both snakes got hold of the rat and the owner thought hed "leave em to sort it out" beleiving they'd "bite it in half". ofcourse one eventually began swallowing the other, which was bigger and both were found dead, the smaller unable to complete swallowing or regurtitate the biggersnake. sad but shows what happens through lack of sufficient knowledge. worse, both were illegal wild caught snakes, kept in a trophy cabinet with no heat or water, [owner beleived snakes got all their moisture requirements from their food!]


----------



## Morelia_man (Jan 15, 2004)

i was told a few weeks back by a person at work who is well known to talk a fair bit of sh!t every now and again, that he was down in alice springs and he walked into the public toilets and their was this black death adder standing 6ft high like a cobra... this is after he was telling me about his 8ft childrens python that his mother hacked to death with a meat cleaver


----------



## kevyn (Jan 15, 2004)

I seem to remeber hearing something about a 49ft. retic.


----------



## boconnor (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the story that a carpet python bite returns as a sore each year, a lot of herp keepers would have a hell of a lot of sores.


----------



## wattso (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.mysteries-megasite.com/frames/myth-3-frame.html
[scroll down and click snakes etc, at the bottom click "back to herp myths" for more.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 15, 2004)

Very interesting.A few myths I had never heard of as well.


----------



## Tommo (Jan 16, 2004)

that tiapan story started after a man died at a show after showing of a coastal carpet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

bob whitteys do


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 19, 2004)

brendan_spencer said:


> bob whitteys do



His coastal capets kill people :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

no eats ponys


----------



## wattso (Jan 20, 2004)

Live or frozen/thawed Brenden ? A live pony could give a nasty bite!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

who has a 1930 penny there worth 1/2 a million dollars no ****


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 30, 2004)

Got one in my collection BS


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

sell it and buy some gtps


----------



## insectovor (Feb 1, 2004)

My mate's neighbour reckons there was a 2 meter tigersnake living under the weelie bin after inspection it was his escaped 2 foot spotted python.
Capetsnakes eat children.
Lace monitors grow to over 4 meters according to some tourists...


----------



## marc (Feb 1, 2004)

I would love to see a pony eating olive....got any photos Brenden....lol


----------



## wattso (Feb 1, 2004)

could be really really small ponies at forbes?


----------

